# Work? Jobs?



## WombleHerp (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok... i am desperate here posting this on a reptile forum haha... 

If you know of any jobs that need somebody for 3 days a week, Sunday, Tuesday, and Friday, PLEASE let me know, as i really need work at the moment.

I am unwilling to work for macdonalds or the like, as i have promised myself i wont go into those kinds of jobs.

Maybe coffee? im not sure.

All i know is, if ANYONE knows of any jobs that need someone for those 3 days, please post on this thread or PM me.. 
preferrably pet shops or places like this, also i am willing to learn! I am also open to any ideas that anyone has regarding getting work.
oh, and im on the Gold Coast.

Thanks in advance


Nat  x


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 11, 2009)

Go to macdonalds! Why rule those places of work out? I have done some pretty 'crappy' jobs when I have needed to. Mcdonalds and telesales included. If you are needing of the money why rule them out?


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 11, 2009)

too old for maccas


----------



## dave8208 (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah...........go to maccas and show all the ten year old idiots how to assemble burgers.............its not rocket science ....its just shapes that go together.
how hard is it to put a square piece of cheese on a round bun.....then put a square piece of fish on that ........ then a good size dollop of Macmayonaise or Macbloodytartare sauce or whatever it is on the fish ........and then put the other half of the bun on top of that......no wonder they only get paid about $4.95 per hour - overpaid if u ask me.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 11, 2009)

have you seen the people that work at mcdonalds... have you seen thier skin condition? that food makes me sick and i would definately not be comfortable making it, or rather reheating artificial colours and preservatives...

fast food places are also full of stress, and air head managers that work there so they have a sense of control over others.. AND the pay rate is crap..
The thing i need the least right now is stress, im studying tafe, volunteering twice a week with wildlife, and have been doing so for 3 years now.. this is going to give me a career eventually.

so thats why not fast food places


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 11, 2009)

Its money !! 

I have done some shocking jobs when i have needed money, even delivering junk mail !


----------



## Sel (Jun 11, 2009)

I worked at KFC when i was 14-19 and i loved it, no skin conditions..no stupid bosses..no stress. Mcdonalds might be different but i quite enjoyed kfc..mmm hot n spicy chicken.

You could always try coles or woolworths.. but i spose you wont work there either ? :roll:


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 11, 2009)

Nightfill at the supermarkets !


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jun 11, 2009)

Money is money! 
and its always more easy to get another job if you ALREADY have a job .... so even if it is some sick little Mcdonalds ..... its not like thats the end of your life .... get a job even if its just temp while your looking for one.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 11, 2009)

What is wrong with all you people replying on this thread?
Herpsrule,Just sit back and wait for all the job offers to start rolling in then sort through them and pick the best one out of the lot.Too easy!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 11, 2009)

MzSel said:


> I worked at KFC when i was 14-19 and i loved it, no skin conditions..no stupid bosses..no stress. Mcdonalds might be different but i quite enjoyed kfc..mmm hot n spicy chicken.
> 
> You could always try coles or woolworths.. but i spose you wont work there either ? :roll:


 
when you were 14 to 19.. im 19 and my career im working on will be 1-2-3 years away at the least... i dont exactly want to be stuck in a fast food place while im 20..21..22.... no thanks.. 
and woolies and kmart those kinds of places, i am applying for.. i work at bunnings on the register at the moment.. but they are cutting back staff like everywhere else so im going to try for somewhere a little more 'stable' fast food places dont seem at all stable


----------



## Sel (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol goodluck,you'll need it ...you sound like a nightmare employee


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fast food places are not gonna be caving under the credit crunch.... People will always have spare changer for a quick meal.

If you were that desp for money you wouldn't be ruling out fast food joints because of their reputation. 

My list of jobs includes. Mcdonalds, telesales, frontline fundraising, factory packing, supermarket work. You do what youhave to do.

Ithen went travelling for 5 years. All with my own money. No loans, no borrowing off parents. If u want or need money bad enough then you'll do jobs that aren't looked upon so favourably. Beggars can't be choosers my parents always said.

The word 'precious' comes to mind.


----------



## annieconda (Jun 11, 2009)

Can I have a chicken deluxe burger meal please (seared) upsized to large and a chocolate shake instead of the coke thanks


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm thinking perhaps Zarraffas or a restaurant


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 11, 2009)

if you want work on the gold coast just hit surfers and work the clubs. the days you want to work are the days most people in hospitality crave to get off.


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> What is wrong with all you people replying on this thread?
> Herpsrule,Just sit back and wait for all the job offers to start rolling in then sort through them and pick the best one out of the lot.Too easy!



QFT

A 19yr old TAFE student with limited working availability:
Step one: Ignore multiple employment oppurtunities
Step two: ???
Step three: Profit!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 11, 2009)

ok ok ok ignore all previous comments, i did not mean for it to come across this way... really im not all that fussed with ending up woking in these places, because yeah i agree, money is money. however what i was trying to say is that i would prefer other things available before i actually have to consider working there. am i coming across alright?


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be on your side Nat 

I too am currently unemployed. I worked for 4 years at McDonalds, getting to the position of shift manager. Although I have all the qualifications to return to my old position, I wont do it. If you are over 18, and don't want to end up as CEO, McDonald's is _not_ the place to work. In reality, they don't want you there unless you want to climb their ladder. It is not the great 'filler' job everyone makes it out to be.

Adam


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 11, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> ... have you seen thier skin condition?



You can rule out coal mining then I guess. And extended run fishing boats, bricklaying, and bee keeping. Oh, and don't be tempted to do those medical-experiments-for-cash thingys either! My mate did that in Ireland to fund his trip back home, and his skin looked pants.... but thats another story.
Hope that is of assistance.


----------



## jessb (Jun 11, 2009)

Do your Responsible Servcie of Alcohol certificate (or Qld Equivalent) and get into bar work - people always drink, you make decent money (plus tips depending on where you are) it won't cut into TAFE time and you won't have the opportunity to go out and spend your money so you will save heaps!!!


----------



## jdonly1 (Jun 11, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Lol goodluck,you'll need it ...you sound like a nightmare employee


Plus one


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 11, 2009)

Everyone i know from high school that refused to work in places like maccas are now all 25, unemployed. no experience, and living with their parents.
You've gotta start somewhere, and it gives you a start for a resume that will get you into somewhere better.
Work at a fast food joint for 6 months, get a good reference and then move up to a restaurant.
you've got: 
customer service experience, 
cash handling skills, 
basic kitchen experience,
cleaning experience,
ability to work with a team.
and the list goes on.
all from just taking some cheeseburger orders.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you like fries with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 11, 2009)

And future employers can see ur not afraid of hard work. 

Being a girl too they will most likely put you out the front instead of on the grill. I got put out the front cos I'm pretty lol so I never got bad skin!


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty what???????


----------



## stretch101 (Jun 11, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> Everyone i know from high school that refused to work in places like maccas are now all 25, unemployed. no experience, and living with their parents.
> 
> i refused to work at maccas, and i retained all the experience i needed thru a stint a woolies (which isnt THAT bad, and they are ALWAYS hiring), working as a recepetionist and was a floor manager at Kailis Bros. Maccas isnt the only starting point, try some small cafes, or like someone else suggested, hit the clubs! i did promo work for some clubs and it was awesome! excellent money too... and fun


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe i wasnt taking a stab at anyone, Stretch.
good on ya for getting some exp. while you were young.
i was just saying that when you have no experience you've gotta take what you can, especially these days.
and even jobs cooking seedy grease burgers is better than nothing.


----------



## jdonly1 (Jun 11, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> barbed_wire_dove said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone i know from high school that refused to work in places like maccas are now all 25, unemployed. no experience, and living with their parents.
> ...


----------



## jessb (Jun 11, 2009)

And to everyone who has no imagination and keeps repeating the 'Maccas' suggestion - she's 19 for god's sake! I had my first job at Maccas when I was 15, but to start working there when you have finished school and are in tertiary education??!! _That_ would worry me more as a potential employer...


----------



## stretch101 (Jun 11, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> hehe i wasnt taking a stab at anyone, Stretch.
> good on ya for getting some exp. while you were young.
> i was just saying that when you have no experience you've gotta take what you can, especially these days.
> and even jobs cooking seedy grease burgers is better than nothing.


 
yes i spose your right, i forget that we are in crap times atm. im a mum now so i dont have to worry about finding a job again just yet. i havent worked for ages tho so when i do start looking i mght end up at maccas haha:lol:


----------



## Stranger (Jun 11, 2009)

.. Hell Id go back to my job cleaning the weeds in the gardens at my dads factory.. it was 20 bucks i didnt have... That for doing some crappy job,, anyday.. all i wouldve been doing was sitting on my ace at home doing nothing..


----------



## Grooove (Jun 11, 2009)

I worked in some crap places when i was younger just to get money, sometimes you just have to. 
I did alot of promotion work aswell and its not all great like some say it is, so id stay away from that stuff.
I am now doing my dream career (vet nursing) but in saying that i have always said that i wouldnt have the skills with people, experience, and work ethic if i hadnt worked in those 'crappy jobs'. 
Cheers and i hope you find what your looking for.
Danielle.


----------



## snake_boy (Jun 11, 2009)

i was lucky enough to never have to work at places like McDonalds and KFC. i did work at goosehorn tho, so that may count............if you live in yeppoon then you will know what i mean


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 11, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> have you seen the people that work at mcdonalds... have you seen thier skin condition?
> 
> my Brother in-law managed a maccas for about three years, got him a 'super cheap' managers job (& home & car loan) then lead him into the sparky trade...not bad for a kid who diddnt finish year 11!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 12, 2009)

jessb said:


> And to everyone who has no imagination and keeps repeating the 'Maccas' suggestion - she's 19 for god's sake! I had my first job at Maccas when I was 15, but to start working there when you have finished school and are in tertiary education??!! _That_ would worry me more as a potential employer...


 
thankyou thankyou thankyou! at least some people on here understand that if need be, at the LAST resort i will go to macdonalds or places like this...

I have customer experience, money experience, sales experience, animal experience, and all that already, ive ALREADY started lol

i did sales work at a surf shop for a year, untill that just started to crash and i had to leave.. that gave me a plethora of experience, and it was my first job.

then i went to bunnings warehouse. and have been a cashier for about 3 years there now, thats given me experience with customers, cash, sales, returns etc etc etc..

PLUS i have done work experience in a few places aswell as my volunteer WORK that i have been doing for over 3 years... Just not getting paid for it yet as i am still STUDYING...

I left school over 3 years ago.

so its not like im only starting out, im basically just trying to change. I am not 15.

thankyou for all comments so far, they are all appreciated (even those which seem a little, 'off' so to speak)


Nat  x


----------



## method (Jun 12, 2009)

Bottleshop, good cash, hrs are decent if you can find a good shop and most will send you of to do your RSA after a month or so with them. Take a few resumes in to some random places and ask around


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 12, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2009)

You could go to university and study... 

Think of the jobs and prospects:

The graduate with a science degree asks: "Why does it work?" The graduate with an engineering degree
asks: "How does it work?" The graduate with an accounting degree asks: "How much does it cost?" The
graduate with an arts degree asks: "Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Hetty (Jun 12, 2009)

I highly doubt maccas would hire a 19 year old, they can get 15 year olds much cheaper.

Arts degrees aren't that bad. You can get a diped and be a teacher, or do editing and similar stuff, or do honours, masters, etc. and end up being a lecturer/researcher. They're not completely useless.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 12, 2009)

i was 19 when i got a job at McDonalds. I had just got the UK, and i needed money. I only ended up being there 5 weeks then i got in with the airlines. But seriously, maccas isnt that bad!


----------



## jessb (Jun 12, 2009)

slim6y said:


> The graduate with a science degree asks: "Why does it work?" The graduate with an engineering degree
> asks: "How does it work?" The graduate with an accounting degree asks: "How much does it cost?" The
> graduate with an arts degree asks: "Do you want fries with that?


 
BUT we can deconstruct the socioeconomic inevitabilities inherent in our capitalist patriarchal system at the same time!!! 

JessB (BMedia)


----------



## anntay (Jun 12, 2009)

Its money !! 
money is money. if you need it you will do pritty much any job. 
mc's would be easier then my job


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 12, 2009)

slim6y said:


> you could go to university and study...
> 
> Think of the jobs and prospects:
> 
> ...


 

:d :d :d :d


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2009)

jessb said:


> BUT we can deconstruct the socioeconomic inevitabilities inherent in our capitalist patriarchal system at the same time!!!
> 
> JessB (BMedia)



Then the world (and Nat's job hunting prospects) will be for ever gone...  sadness


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 12, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Nightfill at the supermarkets !


 mrs l l how dare you! have you seen the type of lighting they use? oh god that would kill my hair!


----------



## wranga (Jun 12, 2009)

im sure if you sit back long enough macdonalds will want you as their new CEO. get off your rear end and get a job. even if its maconalds or some other fast food outlet. you may think that your to good to work in fast food, but i really dont think your above the rest that are working in these fast food outlets getting the skin conditions and the likes. just sounds like a poor excuse of yours not to work. your the reason alot of employers dont want to employe young people


----------



## missllama (Jun 12, 2009)

if ur just looking for something casual not a life long job etc go apply at boost juice, i use to be incharge of a store here in s.a and it was lots of fun working there, then i went and studied and got myself a much better job but boost pays alot more then somewhere like maccas etc... and its not dealing with crap food


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jun 12, 2009)

you can always dance the mens clubs they pay well


----------



## jdonly1 (Jun 12, 2009)

sacred_DUC said:


> you can always dance the mens clubs they pay well


hehehehe:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Web cam model maybe:?????


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 12, 2009)

> the graduate with a science degree asks: "why does it work?" the graduate with an engineering degree
> asks: "how does it work?" the graduate with an accounting degree asks: "how much does it cost?" the
> graduate with an arts degree asks: "do you want fries with that?


 
lol


----------



## ssshazza (Jun 12, 2009)

ohhh. i'm sitting up studying for my Arts degree..... lol

:lol:


----------



## Stitched (Jun 13, 2009)

I worked at hungry jack's, and asked everyone that came in with a logo on their uniform if they were hiring,
I only had to work there for 2 weeks before I had a apprenticeship.

Apply for EVERY job available, at the moment, you will be lucky to get anything, and that particular job is not neccessarily a pathway, it can be simply filling in time.

Brent


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 13, 2009)

method said:


> Bottleshop, good cash, hrs are decent if you can find a good shop and most will send you of to do your RSA after a month or so with them. Take a few resumes in to some random places and ask around


 
This is a very good idea!

Also the boost juice idea..
I went resume dropping on thursday at my local shopping center, something might turn up from that too, we'll see  
most of them though are giving applications over the internet, so im doing that today, applying online for everything.

thankyou to all the sensible people actually answering my question and not just saying 'macdonalds coz money is money' i already have a job at bunnings dont forget, so that is filling in time until i find something more stable...

thanks

Nat  x


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was lucky and smart i got a job as soon as i turned 14 it was only work experience but no i am 15 and im getting alright money! It sucks that you are older because i didnt need the money because my parents paid the bills, so i got the work experience and now i have over a years experience with fish keeping and i am in the money!


----------



## missllama (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea boost juice is worth applying for just coz its lots of fun working there lol, when i worked there we were all a great group of friends and it was always easier going to work when u have people u get along with and a job u enjoy it deffinatly was a pretty good job to have growing up even tho its nothing u can do for life i still found it a great experience

i lived off boost aswel... guess thats another thing that made it so much better lol


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL...the best laid plans! I have a degree in Biomedical science and another in health promotion, I owned and ran my own cafe and catering business for six years (whilst studying)..i'm 27..(Old I know) and I have a beautiful son who is suffering from a rare chronic neurodegenerative disease...centerlink now pays me..wait for it..$180...a week to care for him full time at home. 
ahh that was a good vent...go find a job that makes you smile, anticipate the next shift and excites the pants off you!


----------



## coz666 (Jun 13, 2009)

subway or strip lol


----------



## Veredus (Jun 14, 2009)

Hetty said:


> I highly doubt maccas would hire a 19 year old, they can get 15 year olds much cheaper.
> 
> Arts degrees aren't that bad. You can get a diped and be a teacher, or do editing and similar stuff, or do honours, masters, etc. and end up being a lecturer/researcher. They're not completely useless.


 
Do masters and become a lecturer and be responsible for more people with useless arts degrees! Yes I finally see their value!:lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 14, 2009)

slim6y said:


> You could go to university and study...
> graduate with an arts degree asks: "Do you want fries with that?



Here here!! Down with humanities! Say no to thinking critically about society and culture! We don't need to learn about politics, English or anthropology! They don't contribute to life at all! Make sure you never think critically about religion either-that's an important one. And don't even get me _started_ on history. Sheesh! What a waste of time! What's WW II got to do with the world today? Nothing! That's what! People don't need to know about that Hitler guy, he's not important. I can't believe people actually think our own personal identities have anything to do with _history_. 
The only reason there are still national archives that are closed is because they're so boring and of no relevence. Even education for education's sake? Pfft. That's the biggest waste of time ever! The only things worth thinking about in life are in black and white. For sure, brah.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Your new motto's should be
1, start at the bottom you can then only go upwards
2,be nice to the people on the way up as they are the people who can kick you when you on the way down
3, Try anything once(within reason smartasses) experience is the key.

Go and work at McDonalds on the counter and see how it is to be treated rudely by ignorant arrogant people . It will toughen you up in no time, that is if you've got the curry in the first place.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you tried the theme parks - they often offer a variety of different kinds of employment


----------



## v_various (Jun 16, 2009)

You may look down on these jobs, I look down on people who think they're too good for them.

I worked there for 3 and half years, worked up the funds to go to college. Best ****-job I ever had, and I've had a few.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 18, 2009)

Well everyone, I went to a job interview and they said they would love to have me, and my induction is next week, and IT IS NOT macdonalds.

thankyou to all the people who were actually giving me ideas like i asked, and not just saying macdonalds like those who did not listen or simply cannot read...

and v various canadian, i dont think im too good for one of those jobs, i was just trying to look at other ideas... 
how many times do i have to say it!


----------



## ravan (Jun 21, 2009)

if that doesnt work out... how abuot this:
SEEK jobs database and employment advice


----------

